# What do you think it is?



## Wallijig (May 12, 2014)

I was fishing on local lake other day and noticed something on bottom on my Lowrance Structure Scan. I can not figure out what it is.
I am hoping to get back out and get some views from different angle to figure it out. But with weather not been able to get back out. It is on a damed up lake but does not have any inlet or outlet stations, just a spillway which water over flows when levels get up.
I was in approx 12' of water. By looks of shadow it square box with type of dome sticking up. What do you think it is?


----------



## WaterWaif (May 12, 2014)

Hard telling with out a size reference. A flat shovel minus handle( or handle is buried) from ice fishing? Stuff bounces out onto the ice fairly often around here.Its only a guess though.


----------



## Wallijig (May 12, 2014)

I was running structure scan on 30' scale and in 12' of water. So bottom area is around 18' so guessing it around 4' to 6' square.


----------



## TNtroller (May 13, 2014)

Shovel is a possibility, when you go back out, use DS as well, might provide another clue or two.


----------



## WaterWaif (May 13, 2014)

That could put it in the range of being a trolling plate or a slide gate. I carry a magnet on board but aluminum would foil it...
Your quality electronics would inspire more magnet fishing though that's for sure.


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 13, 2014)

It is BassAddict's "true" birth Mother 


Sheesh, like who did not know that


----------



## earl60446 (May 13, 2014)

I was thinking an old sign, probably rusting away.
Tim


----------



## ccm (May 13, 2014)

looks like some kind of cart/wagon pieces to me. How it got there is a Mystery though. The new electronics are amazing, never know what your going to find. My dad has the HDS Gen 1 system and we have seen quite a few interesting things with it including some old farm equipment.


----------



## Wallijig (May 14, 2014)

I have found a lot of farm equipment. Here I found a ole combine. I heard rumors about it from icefishermen that seen it with under water camera.


----------



## ggoldy (May 14, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=352250#p352250 said:


> Wallijig » 14 May 2014, 07:09[/url]"]I have found a lot of farm equipment. Here I found a ole combine. I heard rumors about it from icefishermen that seen it with under water camera.


Looks like a submerged highway to me. How could there be such a crisp shadow, from the object on the right, in 12' of water? Wait....is this a NASA photo from Mars? LOL


----------



## SumDumGuy (May 14, 2014)

I'm guessing you're talking about the thing pointed to with an arrow?

What are the circled things?


----------



## New River Rat (May 14, 2014)

It's a zizwheel off of a smokegrinder, circa 1919


----------



## Wallijig (May 14, 2014)

The area in middle that's dark is area angled down to bottom from my boat. White strip is prop wash. Fingers you see sticking down are bubbles from prop.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (May 14, 2014)

Predator mothership. Do not disturb it.


----------



## Wallijig (May 15, 2014)

More of view from directly over it.


----------



## huntinfool (May 15, 2014)

Looks like a truck. Maybe a kids toy. Wheels seem wrong, but may have shifted over time.


----------



## Wallijig (May 15, 2014)

Here's screen shot of one of my passes over it. You can see on downscan, it's easy 4' high. Does look like UFO. 
I plan on picking up my underwater camera from bro-inlaw using it. Hook it to my HDS12 touch to see whats down there & help solve mystery. It's fun guessing though.


----------



## TheMaestro (May 16, 2014)

If you zoom the top right pic......doesnt it look like a face??


----------



## rusty503 (May 16, 2014)

I'm thinking it might be an old tow truck seeing the bump on top. In one of those shots it looks like the hood is sitting in front of it. Hey maybe it's Mater! Maybe an old cop car.


----------



## Wallijig (May 16, 2014)

After talking to couple guys who also fish it regularly they think it is a tire structure. Lake has no weed beds and such for panfish shelte and they said some club built structures by bolting together tires. But they did not know where they put them.


----------



## He Reigns (May 16, 2014)

I don't care WHAT it is aslong as the crappie are hanging out by it! Well except if it is the mother ship, then it would have mutant crappie.


----------



## Zum (May 17, 2014)

I just have a cheap depth finder and I seldom use it.
When I see what these new units can do,,,just amazes me...almost seems like people are cheating


----------



## huntinfool (May 17, 2014)

I can't wait to see what the camera reveals!


----------



## ccm (May 21, 2014)

I don't think it's a tire structure. I've seen plenty. When they built my local lake ( Richland Chambers lake TX ) they left a huge tire reef in the lake made up of the old scraper tires used on the machines that built the dam and other things. I spent many an hour looking at them on side scan and down scan. But when it all comes down to it its all about the fish it holds. I don't care if it is a tractor or a wad of dumped Christmas trees if it holds fish I'll be there but still it is interesting to find out.


----------



## Wallijig (May 21, 2014)

I have camera. Just have to get decent day to get out either been to windy or no able to get away from honey do's from mrs. 
Grrrrr
I'll post soon as I get it.


----------



## Dark3 (May 21, 2014)

Got me interested. Hurry up lol


----------



## Wallijig (May 29, 2014)

Well got camera down to take a look. Water clarity was not greatest so only could see it up close could not get a real good big picture of it. But what did see is that it looked wooden with bands wrapped around it. Like a whiskey barrel. We could see writing on bands, but could not make out what it said. the top dome part had cables strung threw it like you see on sonar photo. 
Funny thing was soon as buddy dropped camera down he saw a nice walleye sitting right on top of it. It swam right up to camera and then swam away. Tried jiggin area with jig and minnow no takers.
I plan on in future getting my son inlaw's gopro and dive down and get better look. I will post recording of my findings. May be alittle bit though, our water temps are still pretty low below surface.


----------



## zrxfishing (May 29, 2014)

Sounds like an artificial reef. Can't wait to see your dive video!!


----------

